# Token change for 'Monopoly'



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2013)

One of the iconic _Monopoly_ game tokens soon will no longer be passing "GO!" or collecting $200.

/&gt;http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/2013/01/08/monopoly-board-game-tokens-change/1805387/


----------



## envirotex (Jan 10, 2013)

Everybody always wants to be the top hat...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 10, 2013)

I always wanted the car.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 10, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I always wanted the car.


Same here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2013)

Flyer_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > I always wanted the car.
> ...


Me too.


----------



## pbrme (Jan 10, 2013)

That robot piece is sweet!

I might have to buy that limited set for future Junior's retirement package.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2013)

I think this issue deserves Congress' full attention. If we give them busy work like this, they will leave us alone on more intrusive stuff.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2013)

my kids can play that game for hours, they take it to the serious extreme, but they like to play the version with the electronic bank (which I hate) I like to see my money!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 10, 2013)

When we played I'd get the car, one brother would get the dog and the other would get the top hat.

We didn't play very often. The game we'd get super serious about was Risk. We played it all the time but I don't know that we ever _actually_ finished a game. Whoever was on the verge of losing would quit by scattering all the pieces on the board. That was the end of the game for us.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 10, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> my kids can play that game for hours, they take it to the serious extreme, but they like to play the version with the electronic bank (which I hate) I like to see my money!


You ever play electronic battleship? It is worth the price.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Battleshots &gt; Battleship


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2013)

Battlebeers&gt;Battleshots

/&gt;http://www.collegehumor.com/picture/6364559/battlebeers


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2013)

I havent tried the electronic battleship, but the only game I really really like to play with my kids is Risk, it goes similar to RW's experience, but after one person starts getting a couple of continents it all goes to hell.. I always like to load up and hang out in Australia while the other players fight each other to the death! then I swoop in and dominate


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 11, 2013)

Risk is kinda like Axis and Allies, right?


----------



## willsee (Jan 11, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I havent tried the electronic battleship, but the only game I really really like to play with my kids is Risk, it goes similar to RW's experience, but after one person starts getting a couple of continents it all goes to hell.. I always like to load up and hang out in Australia while the other players fight each other to the death! then I swoop in and dominate


"In the '30s, Hitler: Czechoslovakia, Poland, France, Second World War... Russian front not a good idea... Hitler never played Risk when he was a kid. Cause, you know, playing Risk, you could never hold on to Asia. That Asian-Eastern European area, you could never hold it, could you? Seven extra men at the beginning of every go, but you couldn't fucking hold it. Australasia, that was the one. Australasia. All the purples. Get everyone on Papua New Guinea and just build up and build up..."


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2013)

> Board-game sales generally have slowed because of the recent weak economy, says Gerrick Johnson, toy analyst for BMO Capital Markets.


Uh, no. Board-game sales generally have slowed because of these things like _the internet _or _video games._


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2013)

^ lol..

whenever the kids get in trouble or when we tell them to take a month off of the electronics they go straight to the board games.. which ends up with way more fighting between the kids and a lot more trouble in all honesty (mine are all OCD and have control issues) so after a few days, its like, Damnit Im taking away monopoly and you guys are gonna have to play on the xbox!!!!!

maybe they have that planned..


----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2013)

I love board games. We have a game of Risk from 8 years ago that is still documented in the box, ready for us to play. And damn skippy you grab Australia and blaze a path!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 11, 2013)

I've played battleshots. I don't remember much about it, though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2013)

We have a Risk game that never made it out of the box.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought mr snick a collectors edition risk that came in a tin box...we have played several times, but I am not a good opponent for that game he wins swiftly and unmercifully.


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Jan 14, 2013)

I loved Risk as a kid. We hardly ever played it, though. My sister didn't like it as much and always wanted to play something else. Most of the time we played Monopoly or Careers.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 14, 2013)

willsee said:


> "In the '30s, Hitler: Czechoslovakia, Poland, France, Second World War... Russian front not a good idea... Hitler never played Risk when he was a kid. Cause, you know, playing Risk, you could never hold on to Asia. That Asian-Eastern European area, you could never hold it, could you? Seven extra men at the beginning of every go, but you couldn't fucking hold it. Australasia, that was the one. Australasia. All the purples. Get everyone on Papua New Guinea and just build up and build up..."


Gotta love Eddie Izzard

I haven't played Risk or Monopoly for that matter in a looong time... probably close to 10-12 years... my brother is the only one I around me interested in games like that, and with wives and kids, taking 2-3 hrs for a game is definitely out of the question...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 14, 2013)

There are only a couple board games we play as a family. I hate Yatzee, but the wife and kids play it all the time. I like playing Scrabble, but it only pisses my wife off because I usually double her score and I tend to take too long (in her opinion) to make a move. We used to play Risk several years ago, but the game got lost through one of our many moves from house to house.

Only game we seem to play together lately is a game called Cashflow. It's an investing game made by the Rich Dad/Poor Dad group, so it's not necessarily a "family" game, but I enjoy playing it. They even have it setup to play online through the website.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2013)

sadly our boardgame playing has been limited to cooties, ants in your pants, elefun, memory, and Uno Moo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Battleshots &gt; Battleship


There's also Battleshits...

/&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a8pxPdrL50


----------



## csb (Jan 14, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> sadly our boardgame playing has been limited to cooties, ants in your pants, elefun, memory, and Uno Moo.


We play cooties and memory too! That and Chutes and Ladders and I Spy. I downloaded Life for the Kindle and we've been playing that. I still prefer the old 1960's version of Life to the newer versions. Life tiles are crap.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2013)

My sister and I spent many a summer morning playing Life, and Monopoly. Every so often we played Mousetrap or Battleship.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 14, 2013)

csb said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > sadly our boardgame playing has been limited to cooties, ants in your pants, elefun, memory, and Uno Moo.
> ...


Yep!! We play LIFE by the old rules using the new board etc... I can see updating the job/career types, but why [email protected] with the rules. That's like saying you can't collect $200 by passing Go in Monopoly.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My sister and I spent many a summer morning playing Life, and Monopoly. Every so often we played Mousetrap or Battleship.


LOL @ Mousetrap. We never actually played the game, just liked to set up the big trap and see it work.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 14, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > My sister and I spent many a summer morning playing Life, and Monopoly. Every so often we played Mousetrap or Battleship.
> ...


Pretty much what we did...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 14, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


didn't everybody do that with mousetrap?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 14, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


There was a game associated with it?


----------



## pbrme (Jan 15, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


I played the game.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 15, 2013)

pbrme said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


there's one in every crowd.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2013)

and the results are in....

The Iron is getting booted and replaced with a cat


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2013)

I take an iron over a cat any day.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 6, 2013)

Conspiracy theory following... The iron represents the oppression of women. It had to get the boot. In turn, cats, seen for their independence and loved by women in general, is put in the game.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2013)

i don't love cats....so last night when minisnick, after seeing a picture of a cat on something, said cats need to live outside they don't belong in the house it made me smile.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 6, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> I take an iron over a cat any day.




Would you drop the iron you had over the cat?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2013)

you bet.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 6, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> I take an iron over a cat any day.




MA, what do you have against pussies anyway?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2013)

^^^ glad it didn't take very long for someone to make that connection. Perhaps eb.com is returning to it's glory days...


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 6, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Perhaps eb.com is returning to it's glory hole...




que?


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 6, 2013)

The only reason the stupid cat won is because they didn't merge the robot and the guitar together into one piece.

Robot-Guitar would have been invincible.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wolverine said:


> The only reason the stupid cat won is because they didn't merge the robot and the guitar together into one piece.
> 
> Robot-Guitar would have been invincible.


lusone:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 6, 2013)

roadwreck said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I take an iron over a cat any day.
> ...


nothing I would gladly replace the iron with a pussy, but they said it was a cat.


----------

